# palomino = (άλογο) παλομίνο | (χρώμα) ανοιχτό χρυσοκάστανο, χρώμα του σταχυού, χρυσόξανθο



## psifio (May 4, 2009)

Χαιρετώ!

Πρόκειται για χαρακτηρισμό του χρώματος αλόγου: Palomino is a coat color in horses, consisting of a gold coat and white mane and tail.

Στην περίπτωσή μου χρησιμοποιείται για τα μαλλιά μιας κοπελίτσας που είναι ξανθούλα, ή μάλλον palomino.

Το "παλομίνο" φοριέται καθόλου; Μεταφράζεται στα Ελληνικά μονολεκτικά; Έχουμε αντίστοιχο; Κι αν όχι, ποιο χρώμα πλησιάζει περισσότερο; Αχυρένιο;

ΤΙΑ,
ν


----------



## argyro (May 4, 2009)

Δε βρήκα μετάφραση. Όμως, σε κάποιες σελίδες το αναφέρουν έτσι ("παλομίνο"), όπως στους παρακάτω δύο συνδέσμους που ασχολούνται με τα άλογα:

http://www.e-horse.gr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=756&Itemid=35

http://www.horse.gr/pgeDynamic.asp?SelectMenu=General&ArticleID=1245&CategoryID=46


----------



## psifio (May 4, 2009)

Τους είδα κι εγώ, αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως α) δεν καταλάβει κανείς τίποτα και β) μήπως η μεταγραμματισμένη μορφή χρησιμοποιείται εντελώς ανεπίσημα ή/και δεν είναι γνωστή στους πολλούς.


----------



## Palavra (May 4, 2009)

Γιατί δε λες «μαλλιά στο χρώμα του σταχυού»; Το palomino το έχω ξανασυναντήσει, για άλογα βέβαια, και θυμάμαι ότι το είχα αποδώσει περιφραστικά γιατί δεν είχα βρει κάτι.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 5, 2009)

Ευτυχώς που δεν είναι για άλογο, γιατί από τις φωτογραφίες της Βικ. και αλλού μόνο να χρυσίζουν δεν βλέπω. Καφετιά και κοκκινωπά, τα κόβω. Με αυτό πια που λέει - some palomino registries allow a coat color that may range from cremello, an almost-white color, to a deep, dark, chocolate color ("chocolate palomino") - τα ξεχωρίζουμε αμέσως : όποιο δεν είναι κορακί μαύρο, μπλε ή πράσινο, είναι "παλομίνο". 
While the breed standard states the ideal color is that of a "newly minted gold coin" (sometimes mistakenly claimed to be a penny).
Οπότε καμιά παρομοίωση αλά Palavra ή με μάλαμα, λίρες, άμμο, ρετσίνα... Και η χρυσόξανθη, μια χαρά είναι.


----------



## Ambrose (May 5, 2009)

Μ' ενδιαφέρει η ετυμολογία της λέξης:

pal·o·mi·no (pl-mn)
n. pl. pal·o·mi·nos
A horse with a golden or tan coat and a white or cream-colored mane and tail, thought to have been developed from Arabian stock.
[American Spanish, from Spanish, young dove, perhaps from Italian palombino, dove-colored, from Latin palumbnus, pertaining to ringdoves, from palumbs, ringdove; see pel-1 in Indo-European roots.]

palomino
Noun
pl -nos a golden or cream horse with a white mane and tail *[Spanish: dovelike]* 

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/palomino

Προφανώς, δεν μπορείς να πεις _περιστερί_. Ίσως, αν μπορούσες να το άφηνες _παλομίνο_. Αλλιώς, ίσως να έλεγα _χρυσαφί_.


----------



## psifio (May 5, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι ότι στη δική μου περίπτωση η παρομοίωση δεν γίνεται με το τρίχωμα του αλόγου αλλά με τη χαίτη, δηλαδή μαλλιά πολύ ξανθά, σχεδόν άσπρα, αλλά φυσικά δεν μπορώ να είμαι και σίγουρη.

Αν δεν τολμήσω τελικά να κρατήσω το παλομίνο για να βγάλει ο αναγνώστης το δικό του συμπέρασμα, μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσω μία από τις προτάσεις σας.

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά! :)


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2009)

Γράφει η αγγλική Britannica:
The palomino horse runs from cream to bronze, with a flaxen or silvery mane and tail. The cream is a diluted sorrel, or very pale yellow, nearly white.

Και μεταφράζει στην ελληνική (στον Πάπυρο):
Τα άλογα παλομίνο (palomino) έχουν χρώμα από κρεμ ως κιτρινωπό και κιτρινωπή ή ασημόχρωμη χαίτη και ουρά. Το κρεμ είναι πολύ ανοιχτό κίτρινο, σχεδόν άσπρο.

Μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε βέβαιο ότι τα άλογα τα χαρακτηρίζουν παλομίνο (όσοι ασχολούνται με αυτά). Για τα μαλλιά, όμως, δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε την ασάφεια που ισχύει για τα άλογα (από... έως) και θα ήταν μεταφραστική δειλία να ζητήσουμε από τον αναγνώστη να αποκωδικοποιήσει ο ίδιος ένα «παλομίνο». Αν πάμε με τον ορισμό του ODE (που εμπιστεύομαι), a pale golden-brown colour, είναι *ανοιχτά χρυσοκάστανα μαλλιά*. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι το θαμπό ξανθό μαλλί, αλλά δεν τα πάω καλά με τις αποχρώσεις.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2009)

Δηλαδή είναι άλογο με ανταύγειες; Ή μήπως μες;


----------



## psifio (May 5, 2009)

Κάπου εκεί είχα καταλήξει κι εγώ. Ευχαριστώ!


----------

